# smith and wesson .44 special ctg 4'' barrel



## alexpatica (Aug 8, 2021)

My father left me his
























































revolver. Serial#: 14425 I wanted to find out the value ,history and date of manufacturer of it.Thanks


----------



## drycreek (Jul 17, 2021)

That looks to be a Triple Lock but I can’t help with age and value. Historically speaking it was a much desired revolver and highly thought of among law enforcement. S&W can tell you what you need to know I’m sure.


----------



## Mowgli Terry (Sep 19, 2019)

Those guns are a gem. Hope you can hold onto it unmodified. I'd suggest on doing some homework on the 4" barrel. Your gun was made before 1915.


----------

